# 6 weeks post TT



## heath (May 2, 2013)

I had my TT June 13 and still have not received my pathology report. 
But report is finally back and I see my ENT surgeon tomorrow for results.

Very nervous! I thought I was prepared for what I think is to come but now not so sure. 
I had TT but once surgeon was in there he removed multiple nodules and told me he left disease behind wrapped around my vocal cord nerves. That's what makes me nervous knowing he left stuff behind.

I'm still recovering from surgery. But I've noticed slight pain / discomfort and swelling under my ears in both sides of my neck like I have an infection starting. Sometimes it gets that weird feeling like when you try to blow up a balloon and bubbles feeling. And the lymph nodes under my arm pits have been tender for months. So I'm worried things went further and not sure what to expect.

Sigh just needed to post.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

heath,

Hang in there - be strong.

{{hugs}}


----------



## heath (May 2, 2013)

Well I got my results. There was cancer in the right lobe. But 9 nodules were also very inflamed and were removed. But extensive testing was done and surgeon said there was no cancer in any of the lymph nodes! So he is confident the cancer was contained In the thyroid and totally removed! So no RAI is needed. 
Surgeon said it looks like my thyroid has been attacking itself for years because the lymph nodes were so messy and he seemed surprised based on what he saw they were cancer free. He asked if I'd been diagnosed with thyroiditis disease which I never officially was but my antibodies were always off the chart for past 20 years! But TSH was always good .


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry about the diagnosis but it sounds like they got it in time. I didn't get the Hashi's dx until after surgery, too.

What the long term plan for monitoring for recurrence?


----------



## heath (May 2, 2013)

I go to see my endocrinologist next week to follow up with her and get meds regulated. Surgeon said endo will take over my care and will involve ultrasounds but not sure until I see her next week. 
I basically came out thinkin I'm good but with bit of reading I've been doing realized I will still need to be monitored ? 
I'm going to get copy of report next week too.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, you'll need to be monitored for the rest of your life. I like to think of it as the special treatment us thyca folks get


----------

